
Coronavirus – What we’re doing and how you can help in simple terms - fredley
https://foldingathome.org/2020/03/15/coronavirus-what-were-doing-and-how-you-can-help-in-simple-terms/
======
ms512
An earlier news post gives some more detail about the projects being simulated
[1]. That link was previously submitted on HN twice, but not discussed [2]
[3].

[1]
[https://foldingathome.org/2020/03/10/covid19-update/](https://foldingathome.org/2020/03/10/covid19-update/)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22575200](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22575200)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22579834](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22579834)

------
movedx
I've just built a Ryzen 9 3900X (12C) system with a 2080 Super. I've also got
a 100/50 connection. I'll be contributing what I can.

I've got some left over Ryzen 5 and i5 6600K CPUs, a 1060 and a 1070. I'll get
these up and running ASAP.

------
michelb
Could not get any GPU work units on win10 with a 1080. Anyone got this to work
with GPU only?

~~~
victornomad
It happened the same to me, and at some point started to work.

I changed the following, but dont know if it really worked or was just a
coincidence...

\- In the FoldingAtHome Advanced Control, set the Folding Power to Full. \- In
configutation / slots, remove, readd the GPU \- Disable pihole in case you
have it

------
orsenthil
Does anyone run this on a CPU machine?

